# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  помогите найти антируткит

## simon22

Очень срочно нужен именно этот антируткит. Вот ссылка на скрин:http://clip2net.com/s/QaK5
Пожалуйста помогите буду очень Блогадарен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=74

----------

